# large mouth bass



## captindavid (Mar 7, 2012)

Hello I'm new to this forum and I am kinda new to this hobby, one question I have is why do people in the aqurium fish community seem to frown upon keeping a native species such as a largemouth bass? It seems anytime I mention I have a pet bass to the pet store or anyone online they act as if I am abusing an animal. I currently have him in a 100 gallon tank with a 12 inch pleco. I will soon have a 250 gallon in-wall tank I hope to move him into soon. I also have a 5 inch Oscar in a 60 gallon tank that will be moved to the 100 gal as soon as the big tank is done. I hope to add another Oscar in that tank as well as a jack dempsey .


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Heya!

I'm guessing one of the reasons why it's so highly looked down upon, is that people who keep these fish often have no idea what they're doing, put them in tiny tanks, and generally don't care for them. I think US natives look nice, so if you're willing to put the size, time, and care into them, I've got nothing against keeping them. :3


----------



## captindavid (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, I'm still a newby I have only had fish for a couple of years in smaller tanks but I have recently been spending a lot of time working on and upgrading them, I have three tanks now and my favorite fish is my bass. They have so much more personality than many other fish, I can't wait to get my 250 gallon tank set up next month, I will be sure to keep posting pics of the progress and I'm sure I will be running into some problems I will need some feedback on. I just wanted to be a part of this forum without having to hear how wrong it is to keep a native species in captivity. Thanks for a positive reply!


----------



## Mr_Pat (Apr 13, 2010)

find a place to get yourself some crayfish.. bass love them and the ones that manage to make it to the bottom of the tank help out as janitors until they get nabbed by the bass.. how big is your bass currently ?


----------



## captindavid (Mar 7, 2012)

He is 11 inches long, that is a great idea I'm sure he would like a change from his regular feeder fish. I am wanting to get one or two peacock bass when I get the big tank set up. Does anyone know if they will make good tank mates with the largemouth? I think some have been introduced to the wild in s.Florida and do co-exist with largemouths.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Apr 13, 2010)

honestly i think the large mout would eat them. I know a local campground here in michigan has a pond/ channel system that they have stocked with Bass <catch and release system> the bass in that pond eat baby ducks and blue gill.. yes they are that big


----------



## captindavid (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeah, I am afraid of that happening but the peacocks are about three inches long when they come from the pet store and the bass will not eat a feeder that big, yet.. I was hoping it would work out. And I have been told the peacock will grow very fast the first years of life so maybe the bass won't eat them! Maybe...


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I had always wanted to keep a LM Bass, but knew that it would eventually outgrow the 125g tank I wanted to put it in. A LMB will get big enough to where that 250g may not be big enough...it sure won't be big enough for a Peacock. Since they get to well over 30lbs.


----------



## dante322 (Jan 15, 2012)

I think native tanks are cool. I dont have one big enough for a Large mouth, but I figure I could manage a couple crappie or other sunfish. Its actually on my wish list to do a native tank.

good luck!


----------

